# Obama publicly reveals GENESIS 2:2 of Illuminati anti-Bible, Saturday night, May 9,09



## TruthIsNeverToo (May 11, 2009)

*GENESIS 2:2 of Illuminati anti-Bible revealed in public by Obama, Saturday night, May 9, 2009*
Months after "Obama" revealed his FIRST name (1), he reveals 7/11 as the date he will detonate the bomb tied to his fake suicide bomber chest. (2)
Simultaneously he releases to the audience the lines of GENESIS 2:2 in the Illuminati anti-Bible.

*The HORRIBLE TRUTH about "Obama"'s public revelation*
The illuminati themselves confirm what was predicted by End Times Prophet: there are only a few words left and they all belong to one book. In fact they all belong to one chapter. (3)

*Notes*
(1) Google "Steve X" obama 
All results in first page, as of today, are legit.

(2) Google: Nixon, Obama fake suicide bombers. First two results in first page (incl. illuminati religion blog) are legit.

(3) The only lines not yet written in the anti-Bible belong to
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N:N
where _ is a character and N is the number you would expect from End Times Reductionism.


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Jul 10, 2012)

"Execution" of "Obama" II, alias "Hussein" II sentenced to death penalty by SCOTUS on ...

*"Execution" of "Obama" II, alias "Hussein" II *(1) of the anti-Bible's Obamanation of Desolation, (after being sentenced to death penalty by Supreme Court) *scheduled for --/--/2012* (2) (Genesis 2:2 of anti-Bible).
And "Lady Gaga" alias "Amy Winehouse" will be singing a song about the math that day. (2)


*Notes*
(1) the same type of execution as the actor impersonating "captured" Hussein I of Iraq
Genesis 2:2 of anti-Bible - Google Search
First results
_Obama publicly reveals GENESIS 2:2 of Illuminati anti-Bible ...
_
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ati-anti-bible-saturday-night-may-9-09-a.html
_The Bible vs the Illuminati anti-Bible: GENESIS 2:2 of Illuminati anti ...
10 May 2009 ... Simultaneously he releases to the audience the lines of GENESIS 2:2 in the 
Illuminati anti-Bible, another example that the Illuminati anti-Bible ..._
The Bible vs the Illuminati anti-Bible

(2) _Hussein I * Hussein II = Osama I * Osama (alias Obama) II_
"Death" of "Amy Winehouse" alias "Lady Gaga" was an illuminati joke about the "Death" of "Osama Bin Laden" alias "Hussein Obama II" alias Barry Soetoro
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ga-was-an-illuminati-joke-about-obsama-s.html
"Death" of "Amy Winehouse" alias "Lady Gaga" was an illuminati joke about the "Death"

In
"Execution" of "Obama" II, alias "Hussein" II sentenced to death penalty by SCOTUS on

-----> 
poster Carl Von Awesomwitz replies:
_You guys loving laugh, but when Obama self-detonates and ushers in the race war and the presidency of Hillary Clinton, you'll loving wish that you hadn't posted lame "Kyoon is mentally ill lolz" comments in his well crafted and thought provoking threads you loving fuxs._

I Miss Kyoon - The Something Awful Forums


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Aug 5, 2012)

to what extent the human cattle has been marked:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-that-74-out-of-77-victims-never-existed.html


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Aug 24, 2012)

04-06-2009, 04:40 PM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...s-door-today-summary-execution-to-follow.html

29 June 2012


TruthIsNeverToo said:


> *Lance Armstrong. Usain Bolt, "Hussein Obama II" accused and stripped - first of six acts June 29 2012*
> 
> Last Prophet predicted 2004 that the greatest cycling champion ever, Lance Armstrong, would be executed the same way as Marion Jones:
> - _first:_ falsely accused of doping, as may others before, as part of the agenda behind the illuminati doping conspiracy; (1)
> ...



August 24, 2012 - second act out of six - Lance Armstrong stripped of his Tour de France Titles
Armstrong to Be Stripped of Tour Titles, Banned - Businessweek


----------



## Freemason9 (Sep 5, 2012)

So, this is a New World Order conspiracy to ruin Lance Armstong's life, then? And this has been planned for millennia?

Interesting.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 5, 2012)

Lance Armstrong was executed!  When? Where?


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Sep 6, 2012)

Today at 7 PM GMT Usain Bolt at 100 m of Brussels Van Damme meeting.
Censored by global illuminati media as all other appearances except for the Olympics
Blake looking to upstage Bolt in Brussels - Sport LIVE

It could be the last chance to see the fastest man ever and forever, before the illuminati stage the next and third act out of six.
Samsung Diamond League
*Six acts*
_Lance Armstrong_ accused 29 June 2012 -  stripped of his Tour de France titles 24 August 2012
_Usain Bolt_ accused ? - stripped of his Olympics and World titles ?
_"Hussein Obama II"_ accused ? - stripped of his 44th presidential title ?


----------

